
A Tale of Two Zippers - luu
https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=4364
======
oftenwrong
The designer's perception that people will see it as a defect is perhaps
giving consumers too much credit. I inspected several zippers around me, and
most of them have the tab, yet I have never noticed, and I am not sure why I
would care. A zipper pull with a tab seems slightly easier to grasp, anyway.
Furthermore, many jackets and bags have cordage threaded through their zipper
pulls, so it wouldn't even be felt by the user.

------
davidgould
This was very illuminating, especially the. comment from the factory owner.

------
netsharc
Ended up checking the zippers on my hoodie and pants. Yep, they have tabs.

